# X-Trail audio(CD) problem -any advice?



## Dunoon (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a 2002 X-Trail TI auto - Australian model with a 6xCD audio system.

After removing all 6 cd's and after inserting 5 new ones the CD player jammed and will not work at all. When I try to operate it or remove or add CD's it "clicks". However the radio function is ok.

After trying to operate it comes up with "Error code 3"

Does anyone know of any "trick" to get the thing working again. My only advice from my dealer was to remove the unit and send it away for repairs. Sounds expensive!

Any advice?


----------



## Dunoon (Jun 17, 2005)

Its all Fixed - did it myself.

Eased off the plastic surround and unscrewed and removed the audio unit.
Took a couple of covers off and generally carefully fiddled with cogs and sliding bits.
Put it back together and tried it in the car and was able to remove the stuck CDs after some noises etc. It now works perfectly - at least for the time being. 

I guess I was lucky. However, I would recommend you get the Worskshop Manual on CD available from someone on EBAY. It does not cover the audio unit but does tell you how to pull the dash (facier) to pieces, amoungst other things.
Dunoon.


----------

